# Seed Prob!



## Kindbud (Apr 20, 2006)

Alright I planted a seed that a germanated 
Two days ago and I planted it with the white 
root facing down! And its been Two days and 
I have watered it every day and it still hasnt 
sprouted am I doing something wrong or do I 
just need to give it a little more time??? Well
Peace out and Thanks For The Help Guys!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 20, 2006)

you may want to give it some time....or GENTLY open the soil up....see if maybe it is being blocked by something....sometimes even a large piece of perlite can hinder it coming out

just be very very careful


----------



## Monkey Shell (Apr 26, 2006)

Its been 3 days for me...almost 4 and I gently looked and the path is clear...I could see the seeds themselves and I even uncovered them and put sprinkled very light soil on them...Whats the longest I can expect?


----------



## truthxpride (Apr 28, 2006)

it really isn't that hard to germinate. If by todays date(28) they haven't even sprouted then toss it. 
one last thing and anyone who can, back me up on this one if i'm correct. The light you're using needs to be on the the soil after you dropped your bean in it. 24-72hrs later you should have a sprout.


----------

